# mesenteric lymph node removal



## barbaraj (Sep 26, 2013)

physician does a open abdominal hysterectomy and also a mesenteric lymph node removal.  What code would I use for the lymph node removal.  It is not for staging.  pt has a fibroid uterus.


----------

